
Show HN: Sincere – Read and write about feelings - calhat
https://www.sincere.chat/
======
sammyshabib
This is a really cool idea... Not overly complicated or anything, really clean
display.

Honestly, I was a little skeptical about it having any real utility (I'm
sorry).. but as it turns out, I could see how it'd be helpful right away.

Just a couple of really honest and transparent posts right up top... You can
see how that would be reassuring against any sort of insecurity that one might
feel about their own emotions/thoughts. Nice concept.

